# Ghetto modders club



## Thrackan (Dec 22, 2008)

*Where Ghetto Mods get born...*
Alright, before I start to ruin more topics by expressing my sometimes ridiculously off-topic fiddling and tinkering thoughts, I decided to create a special place where all of us tinker-thinkers can come and put their tinkering ideas.

*Wot's that? Care to elaborate on the matter?*
But of course! I'm the kind of guy that sees stuff lying around in his room and wants to make something with it. Many of these mods will be referred to as ghetto mods, as they will utilise zero or very little freshly bought goods.
Making leftover stuff into something new, useless or not, is something of a sport to me.

*But how do I participate? Does it involve picking numbers/my nose?*
Nay, nothing special is needed. Just spare parts otherwise cluttering a random space in your room, and a little inspiration for yourself and others.
This club is *both for displaying ideas and to ask for them*. Think of it as a think tank.
Of course, input is highly appreciated.

*An example using two standard fangrills, eight screws and two HDD's:*







My current "inventory":
A copper-core Core2Duo cooler
Several 80/92mm fans
some 80/92mm fangrills
TONS OF SCREWS 
two big things that are meant to be fangrills but suck at it due to turbulence noice




Leftover cables (16 of em) from a 20-24 pin converter plus a 20pin female/male set
Some cutoff molex cabling
Copper braid I just cut out of a rounded IDE cable
The fanduct formerly residing on the side of my mATX case
An old working PSU with a crap noisy fan (doesn't necessarily have to survive)
*Lots, and lots of ducttape*

Current ideas (in random order):
Whack the aluminum fins off of the stock cooler and gaze at the shiny copper
Make some interesting concept cooling using the copper braid or summit on the stock cooler
Find out if mounting an 80mm fan on the bottom of the stock cooler really is as pointless as I think it is 
Also, the heatsink fits exactly inside the fan duct somehow

*Alright! I think I like this kind of stuff!*
Great! Feel free to show your ghetto modding here and hopefully help some fellow fiddlers to build something amazingly simple and cool!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 22, 2008)

wish i still had pictures of my ghetto mounted 12cm fan on my old S1, damn that GT ran cool and silent. 

Ghetto mods FTW!


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 22, 2008)

i have a problem, my case gets filled with gf's cats fur, and my case is a real peice of junk [its in my system specs

i was thinking about takeing it down and filling all the holes with tape, except maybe the holes on 1 side, and filtering them with a dryer sheet taped on the side of the case.... does that count? or is that like, sub ghetto

packing tape btw


----------



## cdawall (Dec 22, 2008)

this is the current WR holder for radeon 7500's


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Dec 22, 2008)

I used velcro to hold in my DVD drives once because I couldn't find a screwdriver.

In fact, I sold that PC to a friend and they're still in place last I saw.


----------



## andrewsmc (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol... I *Heart* this thread Already!


----------



## DOM (Dec 23, 2008)

cdawall said:


> this is the current WR holder for radeon 7500's


you been droped a few more on some just so you know


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)

Crap. I dunno if I still have pics of my 7600GS. I attached an 80MM fan to its passive heatsink a while ago.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> you been droped a few more on some just so you know



crap i did didnt i hmmm i need a C2D mobo my 3000+ cant keep pace


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> i have a problem, my case gets filled with gf's cats fur, and my case is a real peice of junk [its in my system specs
> 
> i was thinking about takeing it down and filling all the holes with tape, except maybe the holes on 1 side, and filtering them with a dryer sheet taped on the side of the case.... does that count? or is that like, sub ghetto
> 
> packing tape btw



Making fan filters out of say, pantyhose, is a very legit ghetto mod 

Good to see people like this thread! Personally, I'm gonna chuck the Core2Duo cooler in the freezer and see if that helps to get the fins off of the core. I'm really thinking about making a new cooler out of it using copper braiding.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 4, 2009)

Excellent idea for a thread Thracken


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

ha ill post a pic of my radoen 7000 with a fan zip tied haa


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 26, 2009)

i need some way to mount two 5.25 hard drives...but it has to mount perpendicular to the bottom of my case...idea's?


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 26, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> i need some way to mount two 5.25 hard drives...but it has to mount perpendicular to the bottom of my case...idea's?



5.25" HDD's? 

well, I'd start with ducttape, until you fix something better...


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 26, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> 5.25" HDD's?
> 
> well, I'd start with ducttape, until you fix something better...




oh wait...hard drives are smaller aren't they  my optical drive is 5.25"  what ever! i just need some way to mount hard drives in my case...i guess it would be easier if i posted pics of it huh?


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 26, 2009)

worked for me...


----------



## spud107 (Jan 26, 2009)

heres how i mounted my drives lol.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 26, 2009)

uhh...not going to work in my scenario  im thinking mounting tape...


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 26, 2009)

I wish I took pictures at the time but I dismantled a fridge to try use the cooling equiptment in it. I found a extremely fast 120mm that I could stuck to my 8800GTS.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 26, 2009)

silent and powerful GPU cooler!


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 26, 2009)

ok i just made have to do some more ghetto-ness with my mod...it is already a plexiglass cube with steel brackets and holes made from jigsaws


----------



## iStink (Jan 26, 2009)

I've got a bent coat hanger holding an 80mm fan over my northbridge chip.  I'll post pics when I get home.  It's fabulously trashy looking.


----------



## SLA1N (Jan 26, 2009)

Its my first post, so be easy. This was all for fun, nothing was meat to happen!






ATI Rage 128mb run with a custom pot and dry ice.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 26, 2009)

SLA1N said:


> Its my first post, so be easy. This was all for fun, nothing was meat to happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EHH!  That's wicked!


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 26, 2009)

SLA1N said:


> Its my first post, so be easy. This was all for fun, nothing was meat to happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats not a ghetto computer, thats a ghetto trash can with cord attached to it.


----------



## technicks (Jan 27, 2009)

Just made a ram cooler again.
Could find the temp diode but i will find it tomorrow and then i will also make the green af the little pcb black.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 27, 2009)

That's pretty nice, what does it display? Temp?


----------



## technicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Update:  
Modded floppy frontbezel from Antec 900 into RAM cooler with 2x50mm fan and thermal readout.




Also modded my fan for the gpu.
I found a old Zalman cooler and salvaged the fan, and screwed it on to the cooler with very tiny screws. Before i had a 120mm fan on it with idle temp of 42. Now it's 31.
It's a bit louder but i don't care.


----------



## tastegw (Jan 30, 2009)

my old case that i really made horrid.






i screwed up on the side window job, so i used something like modders mesh to cover up the mistake lol,  it looked like a *minus *10 dollar case when i was done.

also butchered up the back plate,  since the fan size it could handle was no where near 120mm (showed the two side by side), i had no option but to ...demolish the back panel.





2 days later, i bought a new case.


----------



## Anunnaki (Jan 30, 2009)

SLA1N said:


> Its my first post, so be easy. This was all for fun, nothing was meat to happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2009)

why is this thread dead? im a passionated ghetto-modder too^^


----------



## digibucc (Jun 19, 2009)

seriously , good thread.  keep it going!! I'll figure something out!

and I LOVE slain's dry ice pot - friggen awesome!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2009)

need pics of my improvements^^


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 19, 2009)

technicks said:


> Just made a ram cooler again.
> Could find the temp diode but i will find it tomorrow and then i will also make the green af the little pcb black.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090126/Capture009612.jpg



Thats awesome Technicks m8


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 22, 2009)

So, my long promised shots of my improved copperpipe-radiator... it surely is nothing special, but has its benefits


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 22, 2009)

technicks said:


> Update:
> Modded floppy frontbezel from Antec 900 into RAM cooler with 2x50mm fan and thermal readout.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090129/Capture013.jpg
> Also modded my fan for the gpu.
> ...



did you go back to air cooling   or is this from the time before the rad?


on a side note, you would think with the recession, this thread would be popular


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> So, my long promised shots of my improved copperpipe-radiator... it surely is nothing special, but has its benefits



Dude, what?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> So, my long promised shots of my improved copperpipe-radiator... it surely is nothing special, but has its benefits



i see thermaltake there. BAD! :shadedshu
TT water cooling is crap, and its aluminium too. you'll get corrosion, a lot of corrosion .

PS one of the tubes is kinked and will restrict waterflow. in the upper side of the pic.

nice idea tho, i really like the concept.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 22, 2009)

the rads are copper, only the fins are aluminium... i know its tt, but its not as crappy as you may think, its simple, yes, but theyre pump is quiet good, and the block is very non-restrictive... only thing to mention is, that the fans are not capable of cooling the rads properly... the fins are too fine, you will need a fan with much static pressure.

i wanted to go water for cheap, and now i constructed a copper monster featuring 6,6 pounds of copper. its only a few degrees away from professional custom-cooling.... i supect the block beeing too big and heavy,yet not surfaced enough... will get a new block in a few months maybe...

jeah i know, it got more than one kink... thats the problem with making it round... but the restriction is not too hard, my pump doesnt moan, theres sufficient water transfer in my res... atm i wont have to do much, that will change if i construct my new build in a few days... any tips kinking copper back, without breaking it?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the rads are copper, only the fins are aluminium... i know its tt, but its not as crappy as you may think, its simple, yes, but theyre pump is quiet good, and the block is very non-restrictive... only thing to mention is, that the fans are not capable of cooling the rads properly... the fins are too fine, you will need a fan with much static pressure.
> 
> i wanted to go water for cheap, and now i constructed a copper monster featuring 6,6 pounds of copper. its only a few degrees away from professional custom-cooling.... i supect the block beeing too big and heavy,yet not surfaced enough... will get a new block in a few months maybe...
> 
> jeah i know, it got more than one kink... thats the problem with making it round... but the restriction is not too hard, my pump doesnt moan, theres sufficient water transfer in my res... atm i wont have to do much, that will change if i construct my new build in a few days... any tips kinking copper back, without breaking it?



mmmh if your ok with the rads, i bet you'll get much better temps getting a good CPU waterblock, even a cheap one. TT's pump is not only very weak, but has a very high failure rate too, i would suggest to get a more reliable one as the first upgrade. but its up to you.

i'm not a expert and sadly cant help you out with the kinks. any way you could kink it back?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 22, 2009)

it surely is no iwaki, but i puts a steady stream up, tho its not under much pressure. the pump+res is above everything, in the dvd-bay, pump is very quiet, it vibrates a little bit, but a piece of isolationfoil, eleminated that noise. i dont know anything about the failure rate of this pump, but i personally never stumbled over issues with the 400 litres pump
(that should be plenty for cpu only?
... just with the 90 liters pump...

for the copper i will have to use very precise, but massive violence and a pipe wrench, i guess


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to think my XSPC pump was good enough too, until I bought a MCP355 

Unkinking pipes will be a tough job, I really wouldn't know how you could do that...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 23, 2009)

My old computer: I use a chain link from a bicycle to hold the hdd in place





Here is another one


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 23, 2009)

wow , very nice work guys seems i will be visit this thread everyday to see more creative things


----------



## iDont (Jun 23, 2009)

Don´t we already have a thread like this?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55387


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 23, 2009)

Sometime when I get home I will post pics of my franken-8500gt. I believe its a P4 Heat sink strapped on with sip ties, with an 80mm fan screwed on, with ram coolers. That little POS does alllmost 1ghz on the core the last time I tried. (something like 920mhz, 450 is stock) Course it didnt help much cause the ram is terribad and wont clock more than +15mhz. I never messed with voltage though so maybe its time to fry that SOB now that I dont need it anymore lol. 

Also, heres an idea for ramsinks for video cards and such. I had an ati radeon 9200 128 and put an aftermarket cooler on it, and for ram sinks I took those drive bay covers that you find in stock cases like compaqs and such (the really thin aluminum thats underneath the front panel) and bent the little fins out and then used heat sink glue to hold them on. Worked out pretty good as I remember. I'll try to find pics so you can see what I mean.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 23, 2009)

iDont said:


> Don´t we already have a thread like this?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55387



Yes, but now it's a CLUB! hehehe


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 28, 2009)

North-bridge fan mod


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 28, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> North-bridge fan mod
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/NBfan1.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/NBfan.jpg



LOL i love the color-matched tape


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 28, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> LOL i love the color-matched tape



Yeah, I just ran out of black I guess that makes it even more ghetto.


----------



## SpiriteH! (Jul 9, 2009)

Modded plug (hate the power indication light), "custom" zip-tie AM2 mount and plastic coated wire to hold my system fan in place.

http://usera.ImageCave.com/spiriteh/P7090355.JPG
http://usera.ImageCave.com/spiriteh/P7090357_1.jpg


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 9, 2009)

SpiriteH! said:


> http://usera.ImageCave.com/spiriteh/P7090355.JPG



There's a computer in there ?! 

Totally Ghetto !


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 9, 2009)

So, what to do when the PWMs overheat like hell due to the MASSIVE size of the Mugen II precluding any airflow below it from a standard direction ?

Throw out the I/O shield and ziptie a 92mm fan, that's what:







 Instant 30c off the load temps (From around 90c to around 60c). My rear case fan is an intake, as well, the exhausts are on the top of the case. Seems to be the best setup for this combination of case and CPU heatsink.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2009)

Does this count as ghetto modding?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1471019&postcount=158


----------



## technicks (Jul 11, 2009)

No man that's no ghetto modding. Just nice work!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2009)

technicks said:


> No man that's no ghetto modding. Just nice work!



Aaaaw shoot


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 11, 2009)

the cap of my cheap thermaltake res exploded, and his threads crumbled away, showing me why i have holes at the bottom of my "Shark" named case...

how could i fix that? the easy, but durable way?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to be in the club

Here's a Folding Chair I used for a while


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 11, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I want to be in the club
> 
> Here's a Folding Chair I used for a while
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9274/foldingchair.jpg



Lol.  Nice cable management on that chair.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 12, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I want to be in the club
> 
> Here's a Folding Chair I used for a while
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9274/foldingchair.jpg



Bestest larf I had in this thread so far!


----------



## Altered (Jul 12, 2009)

ATI 9700 Pro Steel Shim removed w/ P4 Intel CPU Cooler Modified to fit w/ 60mm Fan sealed with Artic Silver 5 




Was my first attempt at a mod that actually did something decent.  Yes it too 3 slots up and yes was heavy but it worked very well.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 12, 2009)

i really like that chair... but you should try to fit a folding FARM to it^^ i would find that quite amusing


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i really like that chair... but you should try to fit a folding FARM to it^^ i would find that quite amusing



Maybe in an old Dresser...

I've hung one on the wall too...

I'll make a point of doing a ghetto mod soon just to keep my skills honed. Found object converted to PC use is my favorite.


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 12, 2009)

here is one its a laptop cooler


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 12, 2009)

i have a Ghetto Benchtable in progress... stay tuned


----------



## Altered (Jul 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have a Ghetto Benchtable in progress... stay tuned


Id like to have a Benchtable and have thought about making one. Im waiting to see this Ghetto one.  With a little luck I wont need the chair CyberDruid used. I just cant see spending $200+ for one of any count.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 13, 2009)

I usd to love wrapping my PSU cables really tight with thin electrical tape...great for airflow...but a sticky mess if you ever want to unwrap it.


----------



## SpiriteH! (Jul 13, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I usd to love wrapping my PSU cables really tight with thin electrical tape...great for airflow...but a sticky mess if you ever want to unwrap it.



And not so good really, the joys of melting really thin copper cable in school and still failing to pick up that damn paper clip -.- 

Good times.

http://education.jlab.org/qa/electromagnet.html


SpiriteH!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2009)

Altered said:


> Id like to have a Benchtable and have thought about making one. Im waiting to see this Ghetto one.  With a little luck I wont need the chair CyberDruid used. I just cant see spending $200+ for one of any count.



its a really easy one, made of wood and random litter from my working place.

It wont be a fashion queen, but it is sturdy as hell, and should have nice airflow when im ready.

little gehtto info:
it has got a selftightening harddrive mount, made of 4 rectangular coat hooks... and is fully vibration isolated thru polystyrol plates

material cost should be about 15-20$... affordable

im at 75%.... construction should be ready in this week


----------



## SpiriteH! (Jul 13, 2009)

Used to house a server, but I took all the sides off it and going to cut the top bit of wood off (everything apart from where the mobo sits and the bit that holds the PSU in place).

=] Tis made of win and its a bit ghetto xD

Features: 

- Full ATX mount (fitted).
- ATX power supply solution.
- Open air flow.
- Black glossed finish. 

Cost nothing as I used an old shelving unit for "supplies"


SpiriteH!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2009)

youre right, the table definetly goes in the direction of your shelf.... but it definetly looks more like a case than yours ;-)

edit: mine is black gloss too.... but a littly stripy


----------



## SpiriteH! (Jul 13, 2009)

]=


----------



## SpiriteH! (Jul 13, 2009)

Yet another epic mod (when I say epic I mean I just noticed it also fits in here =/). 

Hitachi deskstar with a snapped sata connector fixed with some plastic, some super glue and some blue-tac.






http://usera.ImageCave.com/spiriteh/2009-194-10-39-13-2-P7130044.JPG


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 13, 2009)

Needs more bubblegum


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2009)

how did you broke it?


----------



## SpiriteH! (Jul 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how did you broke it?



I didn't 'friend' dropped it. -.-

With a SATA cable in it, and it was spinning lucky it didn't total the disk to be honest but then again its not my data [= 


SpiriteH!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2009)

why do you have loose drives lying around?


----------



## SpiriteH! (Jul 14, 2009)

Not mine, all is good [= and ontop of that it reads and writes fine anyway, I did notice though when I turn the music up my sub disconnects the cable. I just wish I know this before I started cloning the disk -.-  (what a waste of 2hours worth of power).


SpiriteH!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 14, 2009)

SpiriteH! said:


> Not mine, all is good [= and ontop of that it reads and writes fine anyway, I did notice though when I turn the music up my sub disconnects the cable. I just wish I know this before I started cloning the disk -.-  (what a waste of 2hours worth of power).
> 
> 
> SpiriteH!



Sorry, I laughed


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol memories


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's my Ghetto mod the fan on my less than 1 yr old HD5770 died:shadedshu so out came an old PSU fan with low start V and low curent draw, replaced the power cable with the one from the HIS fan and away we went 







the only good thing to come out of it is Lower temps at load and very quiet at idle


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 5, 2010)

mode 2nd 12cm fan with my xigmatic dark night using just a double side tape 






[/IMG]


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 6, 2010)

as long as it stays on top it's fine it'll stay sitting there till the cows come home


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 6, 2010)

Pro-ghetto mod for the AC Accelero S1 in order to fit the gainward GTX460:


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 6, 2010)

nice work looks like that thing could have cut the heck outa tho but still good work whats the diff in performance over the stock cooler if I may ask.


----------



## wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

nice work Dj-ElectriC, what fan do you have on it and how are temps on the 460?


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 6, 2010)

Right now i have a stock gainward on it (not to be confused with the nice reference design with the copper heatpipes) witch is an absulute crap. i get around 93C on HEAVAN 2.0 loops so its kinda scary. im hoping that the S1 will block the temps to 43-45C. yeah... the S1 kicks ass. ATM i am waiting for screws that my friend sent me for this thing, cuz i dont have any.


----------



## neophyte_dave (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello. I'm new on here.
I read the other ghetto thread,
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55387&page=22
but not this one. (I'm a little drunk, and I need to go to bed!)

I figured this was still the best place to ask about my next build.
GA-MA78LMT-US2H
phenom ii x2 550,
2gb corsiar 1333 ddr3,
heatsink from a junk pentium 4.(its not too bad, copper base, lots of fins)
I blew all my cash on the parts, so I need to find a zero cost cooling method.
Planning to fasten the unknown cooler master heatsink to my phenom with zip ties. Anyone have a better idea?  It's only temporary until I find a new pump for my water cooling.

EDIT--- My chair keeps falling apart. Surely that counts as ghetto?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 3, 2010)

better idea: use the stock cooler


----------



## neophyte_dave (Nov 7, 2010)

That would be a great idea if I had the stock cooler. I expect I won 't, as the guy never mentioned the cooler in the listing. 
I bought the cpu from ebay, still waiting on bloody useless delivery company. I know the guy sent it because they tried to deliver it already. Instead of re-delivering like they should, my cpu has vanished. Joy.  I supose I will get it eventually, but here begin's a quest that is almost certainly going to cost me money I can't afford. Bugger. 
More annoyingly, the rest of the system is sat on my shelf, going out of date, waiting for a cpu.


----------



## ragejg (Dec 27, 2010)

my volt-modded GF3 with a socket 370 HSF and tornado fan:


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 27, 2010)

Now THIS is Ghetto


----------



## ragejg (Dec 27, 2010)

bandsaw-cut heatsinks installed on Chrisray's 9700NP:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 27, 2010)

Add me please to club. This is my old Rage 128 pro, peltier+ watercool experiment. At the end condensate started to form near AGP slot

One question: Is it Ok to start new "Project" thread to show *old* projects in TPU?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Is it Ok to start new "Project" thread to show old projects in TPU?



If there isn't already a thread by you on the same build, start one. The age of the components don't matter


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 10, 2011)

another ghetto chipset cooler...





it's a E8400 stock block, i decided that stock chipset cooler was puny so i hacksawed this one and used screws to fit it. it fitted surprisingly clean, there's a low profile 80mm fan on it.

BTW, p35 can really heat it up!


----------

